# Changer disque dur macbook air (2008)



## Vizu (18 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai crée un nouveau profil car mon (vieux) pseudo semble ne plus fonctionner , et ça fait un moment que je ne suis pas passé ici.

Je vous explique mon problème , j'ai un vieux macbook air 13,3" 2008 avec un disque dur non SSD de 80 Go  , je l'utilise plus trop étant donné sa lenteur et sa capacité de stockage trop peu importante pour que je puisse l'utiliser comme ultrabook de multimédia .

J'ai bien vue que , hélas c'était impossible de rajouter de la ram , mais que par contre les disques dur étaient remplaçables sur cette génération de MBA . (SSD , ou "grande" capacité ) J'ai trouvé pas mal de chose sur google mais qui datent de plusieurs années , les prix ne sont donc vraiment pas intéressant , j'aimerais recevoir vos conseils , éventuellement des liens de vente de disque dur compatibles a un prix intéréssant et des vidéos de tutoriels pour ces changements.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Vizu (19 Décembre 2012)

Petit Up , alors ? personne n'a la réponse  ?

merci d'avance !


----------



## esimport (20 Décembre 2012)

pour se procurer un disque dur, je ne sais pas, mais il existe un tuto pour ouvrir le macbook air A1237, et démonter le disque dur:

réparation macbook air 13" A1237 2008


----------



## CBi (20 Décembre 2012)

Le disque dur est effectivement d'accès plutôt immédiat.

Le plus complexe est de comprendre comment fonctionne le système de connexion ZIF = Zero Insertion Force. Comme son nom l'indique, si ça force ce n'est pas bon = il y a une sorte de "charnière" à décliper et ensuite la nappe se place simplement dans le connecteur, sans forcer. On reclipe, et c'est bon.

Le SSD avec ce connecteur ZIP spécifique aux MBA Rev. A se trouve chez OWC =
http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/OWC/Air_2008

Si c'est plutôt de la capacité que tu recherches, il y a un Toshiba 240Go compatible =
http://www.lunacommerce.com/1871-toshiba-mk2431gah-18-240g-8mm-hdd.html

C'est vrai que le Rev.A avec son DD poussif reprend vie avec un SSD. 
Sur mon MBA acheté le lendemain de la keynote, SDD changé le jour de la fin de l'Apple Care = ça va faire bientôt 2 ans et tout bon depuis.


----------



## Vizu (20 Décembre 2012)

Avant tout , merci pour votre aide .
Je vais donc surement me tourner vers le modèle que tu m'a conseillé , c'est a dire lui: http://cgi.ebay.fr/NEW-1-8-Toshiba-...Hard-Drive-iPod-Video-30-60-80G-/170777995471
Car les SSD sont vraiment très très cher sur le site que tu m'a indiqué ..

Sinon , au niveau de la connectique , celui là ne pourrait pas convenir ? :
http://cgi.ebay.fr/YAKUMO-Q7-Mobile...uter_Computer_Festplatten&hash=item5d3781a709

sinon , je n'ai pas les disques dinstallation d'origine , j'ai acheté un CD de snow Léopard tout simplement , je peux l'installer tout de même sur ce nouveau disque dur avec un lecteur de CD USB ? (non Apple ..)

Merci beaucoup .


----------



## CBi (21 Décembre 2012)

Vizu a dit:


> Sinon , au niveau de la connectique , celui là ne pourrait pas convenir ? :
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/YAKUMO-Q7-Mobile...uter_Computer_Festplatten&hash=item5d3781a709



Déjà regarde les dimensions = ça ne va pas.
En fait, les disques à connecteur ZIF et épaisseur 8mm de cette taille sont assez rares je pense.

Inconvénient du disque que j'ai indiqué au dessus = il est aussi lent que le disque d'origine... Mais bon si ça ne te dérange pas... De mon point de vue, le SSD certes cher vaut le prix qui est demandé, vu comme il transforme le MBA.

Pour ce qui est du disque, chez OWC, le DD est livré avec un boîtier externe, qui permet de faire une recopie du DD d'origine sur le nouveau avant d'ouvrir la bête.


----------



## Vizu (21 Décembre 2012)

C'est bien ce que je pensais 
Oui j'ai vue , c'est un 5200t/m , de toute façon si je voulais de la "puissance" j'aurais pas un macbook air 2008  , je m'en contenterais donc.
Le soucis avec ton site c'est que je ne vois pas ou est affiché le prix :rateau:

merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------

